# P0449



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

According to the manual, a P0449 is an electrical fault with the Evaporative Emission Vent valve. You might check fuse F4 under the hood. Otherwise, you're looking at a bad valve or bad wiring to the valve. Possibly bad ECM.


----------



## 132641 (Jan 21, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> According to the manual, a P0449 is an electrical fault with the Evaporative Emission Vent valve. You might check fuse F4 under the hood. Otherwise, you're looking at a bad valve or bad wiring to the valve. Possibly bad ECM.



Ok. Looks like yet another dealer trip. This will make 4th different issue since Christmas with this car.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Have a talk with both the idiots that put salt on the roads and the other idiots at Chevy that decided to put that carbon canister and evaporative vent valve way under the Cruze and back by the fuel tank where its exposed to all this slush. Splashes up, gets inside of the valve and freezes up. 

Vent valve is normally open from your fuel tank to the canister, that is suppose to collect gas fumes from your fuel tank and collected by the canister. But you sure don't get very much fumes when its super subzero. But sure get a lot of slush splash on your canister. Water puddles is another source.

What is suppose to happen is that vent valve is suppose close, the purge valve up front in series opens leaving a path to the intake manifold vacuum so those gas fumes that are not there are sucked into the combustion chamber and burnt rather than emitted into the atmosphere. 

But due to the pure idiotic location of the canister and vent valve, road crap is sucked up instead freezing that valve, even wrecking your way overpriced canister. A pressure sensor in the fuel tank is suppose to show a slight vacuum when the ECU gets bored, but can't because the dang valve is frozen opened, so a type A code is set, and stays set until manually reset.

What is your dealer going to do? Bring your Cruze inside where that ice can melt off, reset your code and hope that vent valve dries out? How do you prevent this?

One way would be to hire engineers with common sense to move that valve and canister back to the upper part of the firewall where it belongs. Or just don't use your Cruze in cold moisture conditions. But your employer or school will not accept this.

If you live in an area where they do an emission test, won't pass your car with this code, so dealing with idiots with poor road conditions, idiots that very poorly mounted these components in the first place, and the idiot that conducts your emission test.

Not easy living in a country with an over abundance of idiots. Most these problems can be resolved with a scanner, and having access to a heated garage. Maybe we should leave these man made troubles in the showroom. No logical reason for this!


----------



## 132641 (Jan 21, 2016)

Dealer says vent valve solenoid is faulty and wants to charge $600 to replace a $48 part, not covered by powertrain or emissions warranty...what a piece of junk this car is.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Sixty4bitdiablo said:


> Dealer says vent valve solenoid is faulty and wants to charge $600 to replace a $48 part, not covered by powertrain or emissions warranty...what a piece of junk this car is.


Why so much labor? Do they have to drop the gas tank?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

20 buck part, piece of plastic, been able to save many of these with a good hot and soap water clean up, But usually have a 100K or so, still leak. Recently had to replace on from a local source, couldn't wait for rockauto.com, cost me 26 bucks in town. Lots of these are replaced, always in stock.

Look at my huge wall of tools, just needed a plastic ply bar and a pair of pliers, takes all but two minutes, back up the vehicle on my oil changing ramps.

Ha, bring it over will do it for half the price your dealer is charging. But to make you feel better, will take a two hour nap on my creeper so you think I am working real hard. 

Since most Chevy dealers have their service department hidden, really can't see what they are doing, your mechanic is taking half the day off. And more than likely won't put the clamps back on right, so you will be back.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Surprised this part is so cheap at 44 bucks, the vapor canister, piece of vacuum formed plastic with some carbon in it. Seen these in the 160 buck range, but also can be cleaned with denatured alcohol, then soap and water with a hot rinse. Then dry it out.










See some others listed at twice the price, same POS. Ha, using POS, quite frequently, stands for piece of sh!t,


----------



## jschram14 (Jan 16, 2017)

how do you remove the canister to get to the part, the canister wiggles around a little but i don't see any clips or screws to remove. I don't want to break it and have to pay quadruple the price!


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Can anyone else see these pictures? I cannot on any of my devices and I'm very interested to see what this is, I have similar codes, buddy with a scanner can't read it but can clear it lol so I've been doing that for noe, $50 I minus well hope that fixes it or I'll just clear the **** code again sing I'm a year and a half from inspection

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

